# When do I change to flowering nutrients from veg nutes, outside grow?



## Bruinfn4lf (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello everyone, this is my first post.  What do I look for when determining when to change from veg nutes  to flowering nutes.   I am using Remo brand, Micro (for entire grow), Grow (for veg) and Bloom (for flower).  Plants are outside in pots, in Southwestern Ontario, Canada.  There is only 9-1/2 hours of darkness here at this point but looks like flowering or preflowering has started.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

You have Pistols so its time for Flower Power.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2020)

Start yesterday.


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Aug 5, 2020)

Alrighty then!  Thanks.


----------



## Carty (Aug 9, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Start yesterday.



What he said... lol.   also, don't cut off the veg food completely but fade it out on dosage slowly as your plant will still need a bit of nitrogen next few weeks ok...  good luck


----------



## Calyx (Aug 9, 2020)

BigSur51 is right on


----------



## Bruinfn4lf (Aug 10, 2020)

Carty said:


> What he said... lol.   also, don't cut off the veg food completely but fade it out on dosage slowly as your plant will still need a bit of nitrogen next few weeks ok...  good luck


 
Thanks, yes the Remo Micro as well as Bloom (their flowering nute) have small amounts of nitrogen in them.

Thanks everybody for the straight forward answers, I was expecting “why are you using Remo?, why are you growing outside?”.


----------

